# Fishing around Colonial Beach VA?



## jones112b (May 24, 2013)

My Dad and I have been out a few time and must just be picking the wrong spots to fish? Anyone know of any good spots near Colonial Beach? Been over by the power plant and the bridge over to the mouth of Wiccomico not much luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Specifically, are we discussing boat or surf? 

I've been going here lately and LOVE this place.

A bit further south is Westmorland beach.....

http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/state_parks/wes.shtml


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I fished the beach next to the hotel...can't remember the name of the chain though. Couldn't park on the lot, but you could park next to the lodge and walk to the beach. Caught cats, but that's it. Was told by hotel employee that the pier was the place to be.


----------



## cescommguy (Jul 1, 2011)

I've always found Colonial Beach to be hit or miss. Either it's red hot or there's nothing. I second Westmoreland SP particularly if you have non-fishing family members with you. Plenty of beach and a pool to keep them busy while you fish. Never seem to get a big haul there but I also don't get skunked very often. One word of advice, make sure you have your license and know your size/creel limits. The rangers love to check licenses and coolers!


----------



## gonefishin703 (Jul 12, 2011)

Colonial beach pier has been dead for me the past several weekends. Nothing but small cats and a few spot. I did manage a few croakers on outgoing tides at night. I would try a little further south or maybe maryland side PLO has been doing okay ive heard, good luck & tight lines!!


----------

